

Do users understand the browser back button? - pzaich
http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/7909/do-users-understand-the-browser-back-button

======
jds375
On a related note, I've noticed I actually never use the actual back button
anymore via click or keyboard. Instead I do Chrome's two-finger back swipe on
my Mac trackpad. It's the easiest motion to use since my fingers are already
on the trackpad. I imagine this is a growing trend and therefore developers
should also worry about overriding this feature via horizontal scroll
commands.

------
DanBC
> untouchable" 12 years ago, it would be even more so today in 2011.

You might also say that there are many more naive users today, and that bad
designers have been breKin the back button a lot more often, which means that
fewer people know what should happen and people have less expectation that
what should happen is what's going to happen.

